# bowtech old glory



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well jsut thought i would give a review on my new bow. its an 06 bowtech old glory 29" draw with the fast mod. this bow shoots so sweet, i set it up yesterday didnt even tune it yet and i was consistantly shooting 3" groups or less at 30 yards. i tried the torque test where i wrench the grip one way then shoot then the other and shoot to get an idea of how forgiving the bow is. with as much as i could twist it it only shot 2 inches left at 30 yards. i cant wait till turkey season!!!

mark


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! I shoot a PSE Diablo and it is a nice bow to. Glad that your bow is doing good on the first shoots. It took me 3 days to get mine tuned in. Must be the bow. Just kidding. Some of it was me to I bet. Well best of luck with your new bow.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------

